# Starman 1984 movie "more synthesizer version" with Modal, Moog, DSI, & Kontakt library goodness



## quantum7 (Dec 5, 2017)

In 1984 John Carpenter released the movie, Starman, starring Jeff Bridges and Karen Allen. I was only 15 at the time and just getting into electronic music composition. Starman's soundtrack by Jack Nitzsche was a wonderful blend of both orchestra and synthesizer, and was simply beautiful to me. I always wanted to remake my own version of it....and a short 33 years later...._viola_! :lol:

My version uses a bit more synthesizer than the original, but I tried to keep it as close as possible to Mr. Nitzsche's original vision. The synthesizers used in my version are the Modal Electronics 002 & 008, Dave Smith Instruments OB-6 & Prophet 12, and the Moog Subsequent 37. For the orchestral and choir sounds I used various Kontakt libraries.

I hope that everyone who is a fan of the movie enjoys this.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 6, 2017)

Your hybrid game is really top notch now Sean! I think I hear Hollywood calling.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 6, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Your hybrid game is really top notch now Sean! I think I hear Hollywood calling.



Thanks!


----------

